# RIP Serpentus Exotics - Frozen Food Alternative?



## Happy_Wanderer (Oct 17, 2018)

With the sad demise of Dunfermline's Serpentus Exotics, can anyone recommend a reliable alternative in central Scotland?

Failing that, can anyone recommend somewhere reliable online who will deliver without charging an arm and a leg?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you know what happened to them - not conjecture or spin, what actually happened as the last time I visited everything seemed positive.


----------



## Happy_Wanderer (Oct 17, 2018)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Do you know what happened to them - not conjecture or spin, what actually happened as the last time I visited everything seemed positive.


Just what they put on their FB page about it being a last-minute decision caused by the financial climate... Tories and their austerity!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Such a shame but I can understand the challenges of having a 'brick and mortar' store when you have all the online retailers able to offer equipment at such low prices.




Happy_Wanderer said:


> Just what they put on their FB page about it being a last-minute decision caused by the financial climate... Tories and their austerity!


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Worth trying New Concept Aquatics near Falkirk. Really nice looking shop, had my reps boarding there recently after Serpentus cancelled my booking at short notice... Now I know why 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Is that out past the Cotton House? I have been in before but they didn't have much is stock as they were still setting up - maybe worth another visit!!


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Is that out past the Cotton House? I have been in before but they didn't have much is stock as they were still setting up - maybe worth another visit!!


Yep that's the one (had to google Cotton House as I'm not familiar with the area  ).

Darryle, one of the owners, is in the process of making more improvements so it's a work in progress but looked good the last time I was in. Pretty sure they'll try to get anything you need if they don't have it. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ZOO CENTRE in DUNDEE! 


https://www.facebook.com/zoocentre/


----------

